# [RUMOUR] PS4 backups already on torrent sites!?



## DinohScene (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes, you heard me correctly.
It seems that PS4 backups has already surfaced on various torrent sites.
KillZone and Knack have been reported to be 37.4 GB and 39.3 GB as well as some other PS4 games.

They come in a single package file (eg. Killzone.pkg) and a RIF file for activating the content.




 
Battle field 4 and AC4 have also been spotted online.
Seems that the only thing left is a CFW for the pirates.


 
Source & more pictures: PS3crunch (PS4crunch this time)


----------



## Etkar.H (Nov 14, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Seems that the only thing left is a CFW for the pirates.


You mean the game backupers. :3


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, if it's in straight BD format, it doesn't surprise me that you could just pop one of them into a BD-ROM drive and rip them. PLAYING those backups, on the other hand (or doing ANYTHING with them, including verifying that they're really legit/intact) is quite another story.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 14, 2013)

Do we have confirmation there are no hidden partitions or that raw LBA reads did not return again? If not/also what Maxternal said.


----------



## Arras (Nov 14, 2013)

Even if there are hidden partitions, wouldn't a proper dd on the entire disk copy that over too? But yeah, I also heard from someone else who tried a PS4 disk in his PC and it was completely readable. It's just that these dumps will be useless for a long, long time.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 14, 2013)

I have to agree with the above. Doing a raw dump of a disc really proves nothing. Assuming there not one of the countless fakes, I'm sure you can't just put these on your ps4s hard drive and play them. Or well, do anything at all with them.


----------



## gamecaptor (Nov 14, 2013)

I can verify that 'certain' Blu-ray drives can read PS4 disc (assumingly the same ones that could read the PS3 discs), the Asus BW-12B1ST and Lite-On iHBS212 being examples (as I have them both).

I think it's pretty safe to say that Sony has learned a ton with the fiasco that came about with the PS3 scene and I have no doubt it will be quite some time before we see any _usefulness_ to any of these backups.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 14, 2013)

Dont see anything happening with this anytime soon
It wont read burnt discs, only pressed like the ps3


----------



## raulpica (Nov 14, 2013)

Who cares about CFWs, the ultimate thing will be a wrapper for your home computer to run PS4 games. Both have the same underlying architecture, and who knows, you might end up being able to build an homemade PS4 just by buying an AMD Jaguar APU with a Radeon GPU.

That would be the next frontier of piracy - PIRATING THE CONSOLE ITSELF.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 14, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Who cares about CFWs, the ultimate thing will be a wrapper for your home computer to run PS4 games. Both have the same underlying architecture, and who knows, you might end up being able to build an homemade PS4 just by buying an AMD Jaguar APU with a Radeon GPU.
> 
> That would be the next frontier of piracy - PIRATING THE CONSOLE ITSELF.


Thus dawns the age of cheap Chinese homemade clones


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 14, 2013)

raulpica said:


> That would be the next frontier of piracy - PIRATING THE CONSOLE ITSELF.



I had thought emulation would be the next to take advantage of things stuck in PCI slots and FPGAs being programmed to be the thing from the original console but clearly I was not forward thinking enough.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 14, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I had thought emulation would be the next to take advantage of things stuck in PCI slots and FPGAs being programmed to be the thing from the original console but clearly I was not forward thinking enough.


1. dump PS4 firmware
2. flash PC BIOS
3. ????
4. Profit !!!

(you're really making this harder than it has to be  )


----------



## PityOnU (Nov 14, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> 1. dump PS4 firmware
> 2. flash PC BIOS
> 3. ????
> 4. Profit !!!
> ...


 
Yup, easy.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 14, 2013)

37.5 GB

That will take a day and a fourth to download

What I want to see is the console being hacked so I can run emulators preferably Saturn and Dreamcast emulators.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 14, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> preferably Saturn and Dreamcast emulators.


or a XBox1 virtual machine 

...

*decides to get his head out of the clouds.*


----------



## Langin (Nov 14, 2013)

I will get one ASAP if it's hacked x3


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah, I would only use any hacks this gen for emulating old consoles and homebrew.


----------



## ninditsu (Nov 14, 2013)

*reads title*

...finally


----------



## GHANMI (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow... they couldn't even wait for the launch? That's brutal (but not as brutal as the GBA SDK being leaked and subsequently the first emulator being released on launch week)

Just one (slightly off-topic) question: I presume the Wii U discs are physically Blu-Ray, for obvious economic reasons. How hard was ripping those, compared to a conventional BD disc? Was it as easy as with this case?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 14, 2013)

Meh, was to be expected. I mean, they are just BluRay discs after all. The real challenge is running backups on the PS4 lol.



GHANMI said:


> Wow... they couldn't even wait for the launch? That's brutal (but not as brutal as the GBA SDK being leaked and subsequently the first emulator being released on launch week)
> 
> Just one (slightly off-topic) question: I presume the Wii U discs are physically Blu-Ray, for obvious economic reasons. How hard was ripping those, compared to a conventional BD disc? Was it as easy as with this case?


Err...this isn't all that much brutal, seeing how they're just BluRay Discs like PS3 games before it.

Wii U discs use their own format (Wii U Optical Disk is what they're officially called IIRC), though they're fairly similar to BluRay (being developed by Panasonic and all). No idea if they've been successfully ripped yet or not (I don't really keep up too much with the Wii U hacking scene"), but a quick search on various sites shows there aren't many reliable rips of any Wii U game out yet.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 14, 2013)

GHANMI said:


> Just one (slightly off-topic) question: I presume the Wii U discs are physically Blu-Ray, for obvious economic reasons. How hard was ripping those, compared to a conventional BD disc? Was it as easy as with this case?


I heard a BD-ROM drive won't even read them. If they're anything like how Wii/GC disks compared to DVD disks, I think the format of the information within each disk sector would be different.


----------



## GHANMI (Nov 14, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Err...this isn't all that much brutal, seeing how they're just BluRay Discs like PS3 games before it.
> 
> Wii U discs use their own format (Wii U Optical Disk is what they're officially called IIRC), though they're fairly similar to BluRay (being developed by Panasonic and all). No idea if they've been successfully ripped yet or not (I don't really keep up too much with the Wii U hacking scene"), but a quick search on various sites shows there aren't many reliable rips of any Wii U game out yet.


 

Didn't really mean the "exploit" itself but rather the fact it's done even before the console is out (officially, that is  ).
I'm aware of one single Wii U dump reported here some months ago so yeah, it has been done before.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2013)

PS3 isos were on torrent sites for years too before there as any means to play them.


----------



## Langin (Nov 14, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> PS3 isos were on torrent sites for years too before there as any means to play them.


 

Maybe this situation with be different  I will cry if Sony hasn't done it's security right (again).

To be honest, I hope it won't get hacked till it has made a good start. ^w^


----------



## tbgtbg (Nov 14, 2013)

Being hacked would be a good thing for them. Look at PSX, PS2, Wii, all hacked to shit, all dominated in sales in their respective gens. Sony should just sell the PS4 pre-hacked.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 14, 2013)

What's the use of a backup if you don't have a PS4 crack up?


----------



## raulpica (Nov 14, 2013)

Langin said:


> Maybe this situation with be different  I will cry if Sony hasn't done it's security right (again).
> 
> To be honest, I hope it won't get hacked till it has made a good start. ^w^


PS3's security was awful since day one, and Team overfl0w showed it with no problem. It just was that no-one was seriously dedicated to hacking it.

If Sony didn't lawsuit everyone's ass, nowadays you'd see exploits for 3.55+ fws. I'm sure they'll pop up like mushrooms some years after Sony discontinues support for the PS3, thus lessening the risk for an individual to hack it entirely.

Usually much of a system's security is included in custom silicon. I dunno if they've done a custom design based on AMD's CPU or just used an one off the shelf. If they did choose the latter, the PS4 will be hacked in NO time.

...what to do with an hacked PS4, you say? Well, you'll be able to run Windows on it, since it's pretty much a PC  (btw, it's just a joke, Windows won't probably run because of general architecture differences)


----------



## emigre (Nov 14, 2013)

PS4 has no gaems.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 14, 2013)

emigre said:


> PS4 has no gaems.


 
I was waiting for this!


----------



## mary1517 (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, that was fast. And a little pointless atm too.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 14, 2013)

I suspect a trick from SONY to trigger rumors about a hack and sell PS4 to unadvertised "wanna free gaems" pleb...


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 14, 2013)

emigre said:


> PS4 has no gaems.


Tomorrow it will  ... well, some



raulpica said:


> P (btw, it's just a joke, Windows won't probably run because of general architecture differences)


VMWare FTW


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 14, 2013)

Now we only need a USB stick so we can play gaems on PS4 ;OO; ..... Nope, its gonna take some time.


----------



## McHaggis (Nov 14, 2013)

raulpica said:


> ...what to do with an hacked PS4, you say? Well, you'll be able to run Windows on it, since it's pretty much a PC  (btw, it's just a joke, Windows won't probably run because of general architecture differences)


 

CPU: AMD 8-core x86-64 processor
GPU: Radeon-based graphics engine

...what architectural differences?  I bet Windows drivers are already available for most of the hardware.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 14, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> CPU: AMD 8-core x86-64 processor
> GPU: Radeon-based graphics engine
> 
> ...what architectural differences?  I bet Windows drivers are already available for most of the hardware.


Huh, absent BIOS/UEFI (!!), ACPI support 'n' stuff, maybe?


----------



## Idaho (Nov 14, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Huh, absent BIOS/UEFI (!!), ACPI support 'n' stuff, maybe?


 
Well code your own, don't you know assembler ? lelelelel


(Would still be easier than finding potential flaws on the PS4 system I guess)


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 14, 2013)

Aw, c'mon...seriously? 

Look...I can understand this is a user submitted news thread. It says "rumour", so you know to take it with a pinch of salt. But front page news? Please...


My bet is someone just ripped a blueray movie, encrypted it a bit, renamed it and uploaded it for lulz. Should we really care? If anything, sony employees are probably laughing their ass off while wannabe pirates are filling up their hard disks with useless garbage.

Also: damn...I had this fun link from before. A fake download site that claimed to let you download literally everything you could enter in the search box (of course it had some impossible way to register before you could actually download things like "the internet", "love", "a real car" or "Battlefield 7"). Unfortunately, it no longer works, or I would have included some "links" to Xbox one games.


----------



## drfsupercenter (Nov 14, 2013)

I've come across ISO rips of Wii U games, FWIW

They're 25GB (scientific GB, whatever that equates to in 'GiB') in size - at least New Super Mario Bros. U was.  Not like I could actually do anything with it, but I downloaded one for kicks to see if anything would open it, and of course it wouldn't.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 14, 2013)

lol the PS4 won't be hacked anytime soon. Sony would lawsuit you to hell.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 15, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> Being hacked would be a good thing for them. Look at PSX, PS2, Wii, all hacked to shit, all dominated in sales in their respective gens. Sony should just sell the PS4 pre-hacked.


 
1- Sell it "pre-hacked"
2- People rush to buy the system
3- A couple days later, Sony: "Hey guys, we noticed an issue that allowed people to play pirated games freely"
4- *Sony "fixes" it*
5- ???
6- Profit!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 15, 2013)

rumor is fake i was just there and they weren't so


----------



## SuperSVGA (Nov 15, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> rumor is fake i was just there and they weren't so


 
Do you have any more info on this besides "i was just there"?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 15, 2013)

go look for yourself at the penguin bar if their not there their not anywhere. i've also checked at least 10 other sites and also usenet even googled it (and found a few cool ps2 iso sites in the process) they are not there. those images are Photoshopped!


----------



## SuperSVGA (Nov 15, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> go look for yourself at the penguin bar if their not there their not anywhere. i've also checked at least 10 other sites and also usenet even googled it (and found a few cool ps2 iso sites in the process) they are not there. those images are Photoshopped!


 
Be more specific, I am looking at the images and I don't see anything yet to show they are photoshopped.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Nov 15, 2013)

30+ GBs to download a pirated game? That's the most brilliant Anti-Piracy tactic ever!


----------



## Ericthegreat (Nov 15, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> Being hacked would be a good thing for them. Look at PSX, PS2, Wii, all hacked to shit, all dominated in sales in their respective gens. Sony should just sell the PS4 pre-hacked.


They tryed that with the psp, didnt work out as great as they expected.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 15, 2013)

Unless it's usable in one way or another, I'd say it's moot. If it even is a clean rip.



mariofanatic64 said:


> 30+ GBs to download a pirated game? That's the most brilliant Anti-Piracy tactic ever!


 
With growing connection speeds thanks to fiber optics being used more and more, it's more of a time issue than anything else. Just like DVD sized movie rips weren't that popular at first, but now most are done at that level at the minimum (compared to the CD-fitting formats of circa 700mb) thanks to growing connection speeds.

Nice info tidbit: With a 50/10 connection (quite a typical starting tier in fiber optics here) it would take a few days, a week at the most to download the said 30 GB if the stream was constant with high rates. Probably even less.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 15, 2013)

drfsupercenter said:


> I've come across ISO rips of Wii U games, FWIW
> They're 25GB (scientific GB, whatever that equates to in 'GiB') in size - at least New Super Mario Bros. U was.  Not like I could actually do anything with it, but I downloaded one for kicks to see if anything would open it, and of course it wouldn't.


no public tools can, but it's possible. You can decrypt it using the key they provided in the nfo to list internal file's structure http://pastie.org/pastes/7760175/text


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 15, 2013)

mariofanatic64 said:


> 30+ GBs to download a pirated game? That's the most brilliant Anti-Piracy tactic ever!


 

30GB is nothing if you like me have a 200Mbit/s connection.


----------



## drfsupercenter (Nov 15, 2013)

> They tryed that with the psp, didnt work out as great as they expected.


 
You sure about that? I seem to recall one of Sony's execs saying they were actually making lots of money from PSP piracy because everybody was buying the systems in order to hack them.



> no public tools can, but it's possible. You can decrypt it using the key they provided in the nfo to list internal file's structure


 
Interesting.  How are people even ripping Wii U games? Special Blu-Ray drives?


----------



## filfat (Nov 15, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Unless it's usable in one way or another, I'd say it's moot. If it even is a clean rip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would take a few hours to download with a normal connection (50) 



SnAQ said:


> 30GB is nothing if you like me have a 200Mbit/s connection.


its weird everyone seems to have such a rubbish connection, well Sweden for the win XD


----------



## Qtis (Nov 15, 2013)

filfat said:


> It would take a few hours to download with a normal connection (50)


 
How did I manage to derp that..? Probably due to having done a research paper for 7 hours straight in the morning. Good point!


----------



## Arras (Nov 15, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Unless it's usable in one way or another, I'd say it's moot. If it even is a clean rip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=download 30GB at 50 Mbps
1 hour and 20 minutes at max speed, apparently. (gotta love that site)


----------



## elmoemo (Nov 15, 2013)

Xbone discs being worked on now though


----------



## Satangel (Nov 15, 2013)

Definitely true & legit, but it's just a nice gimmick atm. Nothing can be done with it yet, but hopefully someone can do something useful with them.


----------



## zachtheninja (Nov 16, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Thus dawns the age of cheap Chinese homemade clones


Combine this with 3d printing... and anyone with a $1,000 printer and CAD experience can create an overheating PS4 clone.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 16, 2013)

mariofanatic64 said:


> 30+ GBs to download a pirated game? That's the most brilliant Anti-Piracy tactic ever!


 
Uncharted 3 is ~50 GB
So it's not that "brilliant"


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 16, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Uncharted 3 is ~50 GB
> So it's not that "brilliant"


Yeah, the metal gear legacy collection is about 65 gb so huge file sizes are not a deterrent, especially with dedicated seedboxes and scene topsites that are internally connected to isp networks


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 16, 2013)

filfat said:


> It would take a few hours to download with a normal connection (50)
> 
> 
> its weird everyone seems to have such a rubbish connection, well Sweden for the win XD



Don't know if you know this, but Sweden is actually one of the best, if not THE best country in the world when it comes to Internet connections


----------



## Clarky (Nov 16, 2013)

Seeing as the files are pkg I am going to assume they came from Sony's psn servers rather than a bluray disc. Still useless for now anyway


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2013)

SnAQ said:


> 30GB is nothing if you like me have a 200Mbit/s connection.


 

Of which only the rich and powerful have access to. 200 MBit connections aren't commonplace in the US unfortunately. Though my city is getting Google Fiber soon, so a 30 GB PS4 wouldn't be all the hard to download, I just don't have a PS4 yet. It's gonna be a long time, if ever, before we see "backups" running on the console.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Xbox one has the same treatment but coming from c4eva so this one is most probably legit 

http://www.360crunch.net/forum/threads/4652-The-first-Xbox-One-game-has-been-dumped


----------



## Cyan (Nov 16, 2013)

clarky said:


> Seeing as the files are pkg I am going to assume they came from Sony's psn servers rather than a bluray disc. Still useless for now anyway


the .pkg is not from psn, it's now how sony is organizing their files on their game discs. instead of using folders and files like on PS3, it's a single big package containing the game's file.
Maybe because the games need to be installed on the internal HDD before playing?
Or is that auto-accessed/extracted when playing?


----------



## Clarky (Nov 16, 2013)

See





Cyan said:


> the .pkg is not from psn, it's now how sony is organizing their files on their game discs. instead of using folders and files like on PS3, it's a single big package containing the game's file.
> Maybe because the games need to be installed on the internal HDD before playing?
> Or is that auto-accessed/extracted when playing?



Not that I know much about it, just going by how I seen things on the ps3. I would assume the pkg gets installed on the ps4 when the bluray gets started but I'm sure starter people than I will be figuring that out


----------



## beundertaker (Nov 18, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> Dont see anything happening with this anytime soon
> It wont read burnt discs, only pressed like the ps3


 
these days people prefer the much faster Ethernet transfer option. but as everyone said this is a looooong way away. At least I'll be able to start a collection early


----------

